# Videotutorial del MPLAB 7.6



## Leon Elec (Dic 23, 2007)

Hola a todos. Acá les dejo los videotutoriales que vengo haciendo. A medida que los suba, los hiré actualizando en este mensaje.

Acepto todo tipo de críticas y sugerencias.

1. Configuración del Mplab

2. Primeras herramientas

3. Breakpoint y Estímulos parte 1

4. Estímulos parte 2

5. Analizador Lógico y LCD Pixel


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 23, 2007)

*FE DE ERRATA*


*Videotutorial 2*

Dónde digo que en el segundo retardo es de 30ms debo decir 50ms porqué, son 500.000 ciclos. Los retaro son estos: el primero es de 1.000.000 ciclo (1 seg) y el segundo retardo son de 500.000 ciclos (50 ms)

Cuando digo la memoria EEMPROM pronuncié las dos E pero no se nota. De ahora en adelante mencionaré como E cuadrado PROM (el cuadrado soy yo  )


*Videotutorial 3*

Al final del videotutorial, me equivoco cuando digo los cambios del puerto a RA0, pero es muy ovbio que no causará problemas.




*Nota:* El videotutorial lo realize para otro foro, pero eso no quiere decir que lo pueda compartir en este también. Ya que aquí también me ayudan, yo también quiero ayudarlos.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Elvic (Ene 8, 2008)

hola Leon Elec

bueno ya descargue el primero y es bastante bueno ....  8)  8) 

Solo que el segundo "PRIMERAS HERRAMIENTAS" No lo puedo descargar, marca un error 

error: " no disponible " algo así

bueno si acaso no es muy importante este vídeo ? 

continuo con la descarga de los otros, espero no tengan falla 

gracias Leon Elec por los vídeos me sirven para reafirmar algunos detalles sobre el uso de MpLab


 
suerT


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 9, 2008)

Hola Elvic. Me alegro que te hallan gustado.

Recién probé los link y andan todos. Prueba más tarde.


----------



## Elvic (Ene 10, 2008)

gracias es verdad ya funciono... ahora solo me queda verlos con mas calma


suerT


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 11, 2008)

Hola a todos.

He creado un videotutorial más. En el número 5 hablo como utilizar la herramienta, LCD Pixel y un Analizador Gráfico. Espero que les guste.

Bye.


----------



## Meta (Mar 12, 2008)

Estos videoturoriales son del todopic. He hablado con él ahce un tiempo y el 6º tuto es sobre PWM.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 12, 2008)

hola 
Leon Elec.
pues gusto en saludarte otra ves

y bajando el 5, haber de que se trata; pues creo que ya me quede atrás  8) 

hola meta 
De hecho aparece en el *primer* video tutorial

http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=todopicrf2.jpg

suerT


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 12, 2008)

Hola a todos. Quiero aclarar algo que me parece que es necesario. Antes de conocer este foro, yo estaba en el foro de todopic. Cuando conocí o encontre este foro, ya había echo el primer tuto. De echo, cuando lo vean a los tuto, ya no menciono el foro anterior porque a medida de que lo haga, los subiré en ambos foros.

Con respecto al tuto 6, me va a llevar mas tiempo de lo que pensaba, ya que no logro encontrar la herramienta correcta para simular el PWM. Me registre en el foro de microchip y para aprender más sobre el PWM en Mplab, pero mi ingles es muy básico. Asi que cualquier sugerencia y/o ayuda, será muy bien recibida y agradecida.


----------



## Meta (Mar 14, 2008)

Una sugerencia para inglés quizás sea este.

http://world.altavista.com/

Pon lá web abajo de www.microchip.com y lo traduce al español al tiempo real.

PD: Por ciero, me encantas estos videotutos.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 14, 2008)

Amigo leon_elec, aún si apenas estoy bajando el primer tutorial para verlo, considero que será un aporte importante para este y otros foros también.

Respecto de nuestro foro, te sugiero le pidas a Li-Ion que lo incluya en la sección "Tutoriales y Manuales", así estará a la disposición de una mayor cantidad de foristas.

Agradecido por tu contribución.

mcrven


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 14, 2008)

Hola. Gracias Meta y mcrven.

Ok. Luego le mando un mensaje para que lo mueva.

Saludos.


----------



## cyberpek (Mar 14, 2008)

hola, como hago para bajar los videos? ya que hago click en ellos pero me redirecciona a esta pagina (ejemplo con el primero video) http://mihd.net/dl y nose como bajarlo.
Gracias


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 14, 2008)

Hola cyberpek, debes hacer clic en Request Ticket para luego ir a Download


----------



## Luck_19 (May 18, 2009)

Leon elec podrias controlar el link del tercer video ya que cuando quiero descargarlo me dice "Note
  file expired ".
Muy buen aporte,vi los primeros 2 y estan muy buenos...


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2009)

gracias leon, voy a tratar de bajarlos
saludos


----------



## Leon Elec (May 18, 2009)

Todos los link se vencieron. Tengo que buscar los tutos dentro de mi CD de recuperación porque hace poco formatee la PC. En cuanto los encuentro, los vuelvo a subir.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 18, 2009)

León, si te parece conveniente me los envías al correo del foro (forosdeelectronica[arroba]gmail.com) y los subimos a nuestro servidor, así no tendremos el problema de que se pierda tan valiosa información.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (May 19, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> León, si te parece conveniente me los envías al correo del foro (forosdeelectronica[arroba]gmail.com) y los subimos a nuestro servidor, así no tendremos el problema de que se pierda tan valiosa información.
> 
> Saludos.



Buena esa Andrés y saludos.

Creía que ya los habías registrado en Tutoriales y Manuales, pero, nunca es tarde...

Saludos a todo nuestros foristas:


----------



## Nepper (Mar 14, 2010)

buenas!
che... ni tira para registrarse... o sea, ¿no tenés un enlace directo a la descarga de los videos?... a mi, esos enlaces, me llevan a un coso de depotfile o lago así, y ahí me tenggo que registrar... y ni tira para hacer un formulario más...


----------



## Bertub (Sep 30, 2010)

Una pregunta amigo

cada vez que compilo con el mplab 8.36 con el compilador PBP me genera el HEX correctamente pero me da error de archivos  COD  algo como esto

"ERROR: Unable to access file D:\Microcontroladores\pruebalcd.COD
Error processing COD file D:\Microcontroladores\pruebalcd.COD"

aunque no interfiere con el hex me gustaria q no salga el error, sabes como sacar el error ? 

gracias


----------



## goguma (Nov 2, 2010)

Leon Elec dijo:


> Todos los link se vencieron. Tengo que buscar los tutos dentro de mi CD de recuperación porque hace poco formatee la PC. En cuanto los encuentro, los vuelvo a subir.



Hola Leon Elec, el primer video lo pude descargar sin problemas.. pero no puedo descargar los otros videos porq me indica q los link se vencieron. pero me encanto tu primer video... era justo lo que estaba buscando, es una pena q los demas no funcionen.
saludos

bueno quiero aclarar mi anterior mensaje.. los videos 2 y3 son los que no funcionan.... ahora me puse a descargar el video 4 y 5.....
saludos


----------

